
Smart Contract Best Practices - nicolrx
https://github.com/ConsenSys/smart-contract-best-practices
======
gruez
>Provide bug bounties starting from alpha testnet releases

once out of the testnet, every contract has a bounty on it whether you have a
bug bounty program or not.

------
pavel_lishin
Have any boilerplate contracts been released? Ones that have been reasonably
well tested, and used in "production"?

------
majewsky
I expected just one word: "Don't."

